# India offers help to Afghan school



## Vikrant (May 21, 2016)

Thank you India!

---

India has pledged US $1 million for modernisation and teachers' training at a prestigious school in Afghanistan as part of its long-standing support to the war-torn country's education sector.

India has decided to grant the financial assistance of US $1 million to the school over a period of 10 years, in pursuance of India's long-standing support to Habibia School in Kabul, the Indian Embassy in Kabul has said in a statement.

...

India pledges US $1 million for Afghan school | Latest News & Updates at Daily News & Analysis


----------



## whirlingmerc (Dec 2, 2017)

that is very kind of them


----------

